# What kind of plow is on your ATV?



## damguy

Anyone else here plow with a quad? What kind of quad/plow combination? Anyone have a power angle plow on a quad? I'd like to hear what others are doing.

Thanks, Damguy


----------



## caz41

I have a honda rincon with cycle country plow. It seems to push snow pretty well. Depends on what you are looking to do with it.


----------



## mud

Have a 2001 Yamaha Big Big Bear 400 with a Tusk 60 inch plow on it and a 2003 Artic Cat 300 with a 48 inch Cycle Country.

Both seem to be well built but I do prefer the shoe and angle setup on the Tusk plow.

Also like the fact that the plow mount itself is eaisly removed in the spring by loosening four bolts and sliding the mount forward (bolts are in key slots) leaving only the included skid plate on the machine.

Tusk plow was also cheeper than the cycle country even though it is a larger blade.

Have 349.99 into the tusk (free shipping)and about 430 into the cycle country (got hammered on the shipping).

Have seen power angle setups on ebay as well buy they run in excess of a grand. I am cheep and will get off the wheeler to change the angle.

Both plows are operated with the atv's winch as well.


----------



## foggyjr5

*King Quad*

I have a 1999 Suzuki King Quad. I have a 48" cycle country on it, with an electric lift. I love that on this quad you can put it in super low, with differential lock and it is unstopable.


----------



## mud

My ac is basically the same quad (same engine and trans) just different although similar frame and no diff lock. Works well especially in super low. Big Bear dose better though, more power more ground clearance and much better traction (aftermarket mud tires with studs). Plus the extra foot of blade is nice as well.


----------



## damguy

I have an 03 Rincon with a 60" Mooseplow that I lift with the winch. Only the cable angle like most quads is straight down and even with a roller fairlead I occaisionally break the cable. Anyone here try rope instead of the wire? I've seen a hydraulic angling piston that's electric made by Eagle but it goes for around $400.00. I saw one of those Blackline plows the other day on a Husky UTV and it's nice. It's taller than all other quad plows and has down pressure for scraping. Nice mount too, it's a 11/4" receiver that mounts under the front. But they're new and about $1000.00 But if you add the cost of a winch and a plow setup you're there too. 

Damguy


----------



## foggyjr5

*Electric Lift*

The lift that i have for my plow, is an electric one form cycle country. It is almost like a window motor with a winch cable attached. I have had it for 2 years and havent had a problem with it.


----------



## Blackwin

Using a 2004 Polaris Sportsman 600 twin with a 60" Glacier plow.

The plow takes seconds to mount, just drive up to the blade, once it engages just hook up the winch cable and lift the blade. 

I switched from steel cable to rope on my winch. Even with roller fairlead the constant use of the cable caused it to fray. 
The rope is rated at a higher breaking strength than my 2500lb winch.


----------



## lownrangr

I have a 50 inch Arctic Cat blade on my Cat. I use my winch to raise/lower it which makes it much easier! Seriously it takes 10 seconds to mount the plow to the atv.


----------



## damguy

When I was looking at plows the Moose was very well build but not what I would call easy on and off. Over the last couple of years many new companies have emerged with some fast mounts. I can only imagine how much faster it would be to have a power angle feature. Being able to turn around and angle on the go would cut plowing time in half. You can't beat the ATV for getting into tight places like around the wood pile or sidewalks. I heard Curtis makes the Polaris Plows but when I talked to them they had no interest in making a "real" ATV Plow. Anyone try using pulleys to slow down the retrieve of the winch?

Damguy


----------



## mud

Swisher makes the Polaris ATV plow just different stickers.

As far as using pulleys to slow down the plow they are available and quite a few people do use them. Will post a few links for the kits this evening when I get home.


----------



## Team_Yamaha

I have a 50" Moose plow on my Yamaha Kodiak, it has a 2500lb Warn winch that I use to raise and lower it. I also have a 60" Country plow on my Yamaha Grizzly with a 3,000lb winch to raise and lower it. Just this year I put power angle kits on both of them, they are AWESOME!!! I ended up paying $320 for each unit, but I am very good friends with the owner of the local Yamaha dealer and he gave them to me for $40 over his cost. Now that I have used them, I would not be without them. The one that I bought is made by Eagle Manufacturing, it has 1000 lbs of force in both directions. And it is controled by a rocker switch. They are not for everyone since the MSRP is something like $420, but they are a great unit.


----------



## DeereFarmer

My uncle has a Polaris 500 with a 60" Glacier and a winch. Man that thing is fun to drive! Might have to think about saving up for one of those! Oh man, now you got me thinking! Looks like I need another job!payup


----------



## damguy

Team Yamaha do yo think you could post a picture of one or both of the atv power angle setups. I've seen that Eagle angling cylinder online but not an actual installation. Any tips for putting one on? 

damguy


----------



## Stuffdeer

Hello All

I have a Suzuki Eiger 400 4x4 Automatic, with a Cycle Country 60" Manual lift. Man, Pop that thing in 4x4 low and it is a tank


----------



## Team_Yamaha

damguy said:


> Team Yamaha do yo think you could post a picture of one or both of the atv power angle setups. I've seen that Eagle angling cylinder online but not an actual installation. Any tips for putting one on?
> 
> damguy


Not a problem, we are under a Winter Weather Advisory right now, so either tomorrow or Saturday they will be out running. I will get a couple of pics for you.


----------

